# Ten Things You Need Done Before August 2nd



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I do not know if the debt crisis is going to materialize into an actual shutdown of the Federal government, but it may very well do so. As Rick Santelli said, "If not now, then when?" Sooner or later the showdown between the producers and the socialists is going to come to a head. Is this the time?

The looming showdown is set for August 2nd. Here are ten things you need to do to get ready for that date:

1. Have at least a month of food set aside, even if it's just beans and rice. For a host of reasons, the highway systems may be shut down or experience problems that prevent trucks from delivering food to the grocery stores. 

2. Pull some cash out of the bank and keep it on hand, just in case. You don't need enough to pay your mortgage, but you certainly need enough to buy two tanks of gas and a week's worth of groceries. The Federal government's tendrils wind deep into the banking industry and I'm not sure what financial services you'll have access to if the government shuts down or goes into limited functionality.

3. As we draw closer to the deadline, keep your vehicles topped off with gasoline. Particularly do so if you're in an urban area. You may need to relocate in a hurry and items #1 or #2 would also impact the ability of gas stations to keep filled.

4. Go over your bugout plans and gear with your family. Discuss options in a calm and rational manner without excessive fear. Decide on something and make it known to each member of the family.

5. Make arrangements ahead of time with friends or family in other locations to relocate if need be. We don't know what regions might erupt into problems or violence so two-way arrangements for a safe haven are a good thing to have handy.

6. Time for a weapons check. Make sure all firearms are ready for use and it may also be a great time to refamiliarize yourself and family members with firearms that aren't frequently practiced with. Got ammo? Get some!

7. Ready vehicles. Oil changes, any minor repairs that have been stacking up and might be an issue, and don't forget the spare tire and changing equipment. 

8. If you have livestock, make sure you haven't forgotten to stock their food as well. Look around and consider how you may need to secure their protection as well. Bringing them down closer to your house, or isolating them from pastures near the road in the event of civil disturbances may be needed.

9. If you are reliant on electric, gas, or water from outside sources then prepare for potential disruptions. The government monitors all these systems for safety and in the event of a shutdown they may require producers to turn off supplies for "safety reasons" or to inflict pain and suffering on the voters in order to get them to pressure their representatives.

10. If possible, arrange to be home with your loved ones during the first week of August. It's just a good week to be home.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ernie, i have most of all this done... Working hard on food and water still, never seems to be enough of that.
Got two new weapons just recently. 
By the way,Thank you so much for all you do to keep us informed.Many Thanks.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm planning on buying a lot of beans, rice, flour, cornmeal, and cooking oil for just incase. In the next few weeks I'm gonna fish for anykind of fish I can get and gonna do some canning. Also prepare to can a lot of stuff I already have in the freezer if things get worse. Dont forget to stock up on any meds. And may also plan to have extra company. My FIL & MIL may not get anymore social security checks if the government go's busted, that means they will probably be packing up and heading here to my house as I am the only son-in-law that actually owns my own property. That'll chap my hide! I've been telling them for years things might get real bad so prepare. They didn't do it! They're going to have to learn to eat a lot of beans and squirrel meat.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Rainy said:


> Ernie, i have most of all this done... Working hard on food and water still, never seems to be enough of that.
> Got two new weapons just recently.
> By the way,Thank you so much for all you do to keep us informed.Many Thanks.


Yes, same here! I like reading your reports everyday.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Good list Ernie. I was working on this very issue today. Trying to figure out how many strays we can handle here before it gets too tight.

I think its highly unlikely this thing is very disruptive, but if it is my prayers will be with yall.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

#6 and #7 I've got to do here very shortly. All the others are squared away.

I suspect this budget thing is going to be a non-event, but this might be the real deal. You never can tell. What they'd shut off is impossible to see. I can see this current administration shutting off EBT and other entitlement programs in order to blame the Republicans. 

Ultimately though, I don't think either the Republicans or the Democrats want the government to be shut down. It's not in either of their best interests to give the American people the idea that we don't really NEED the government to survive.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

This budget thing has actually taken place 3 times before. There was no real disruptsion in any thing. Both sides are just trying to scare you. Remember, it is also coming up on elections, and O for one has never stopped campaigning from the last one. Good guy / bad guy. Never hurts to be preparred, but don't overdo it either.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, the government has had a budgetary shutdown 3 times before, but this EVENT has never happened before. 

We've never had a shutdown while unemployment was at 9.2%, while tensions were this high, while 4 simultaneous military conflicts were raging, while food and gasoline prices were skyrocketing, or while large gangs of urban youth were prowling the streets.

This is new.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Earnie, what you say is true, but having lived so many years, and seeing so many lying crooked politicans play their game, I tend to put little if any stock in what any of them say. I learn more about what is really happening or about to happen then they would ever let you know. 

Yes, we could have a meltdown, but not really likely. Think about it, no matter how much they all rant about the other side not wanting to comprimise , somehow, at the last moments they always do. It's all just a game to them. After all, not even them would want us to default, as they would most likely be some of the first to feel the wrath of the people.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Here is something that I just want to say about this and many many other things going on. When you hear a lot out of the east special people, of course pay attention, but always remember this. It is what you heard a little about and then nothing that you really need to pay attention to. Most things out of wash. are just smoke and mirrors, or bait and switch. "Deals" are made in order to keep things quiet or to divert all of our attention on other things. This is how gobert' works, and always has for the most part. 

It is the little dog coming behind you while your attention is on the doberman in front of you that bites you in the rear end.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Ernie. We're good except for #8. Gotta call our hay guy today.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I really think that they will come to a last minute "agreement" but I am going to be prepared just in case they don't. I would rather be prepared and not need it than be caught flat footed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You know, even if this turns into a non-event - its a good thing to be ready at all times. Ernie - its a great list even it this particular event turns out ok, cause you never know when something will turn bad.
Thanks.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I need to get a rope for my well bucket, livestock feed (mostly chicken), fill up gas tanks, and do an extra grocery shopping trip.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> You know, even if this turns into a non-event - its a good thing to be ready at all times. Ernie - its a great list even it this particular event turns out ok, cause you never know when something will turn bad.
> Thanks.


Yeah, I was thinking earlier that we could just whip this list out in preparation for any sort of potential problem.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Regardless of likelihood, this is a good list of basic preps.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought we were "good to go", but #9 never crossed my mind. Thanks! 

I will get a bit more cash out from the bank on pay day this week....so we don't have to dip into the emergency cash if there is a "problem". I"d like to save the emergency cash for event we don't see coming. I doubt this would be a long term event, if it materializes....but it could have long term ramifications.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

These are all good things to have before August, but they hold true for any given day of the year. You just never know.

And I think that they will take us down to the wire and hold out until August 1st. Then they will pass some totally crazy stuff all tacked on and tucked in. The next month will be interesting.

I read some a great pair of books recently that had an interesting concept where the government could no longer afford the basic things... police, fire, food etc.. and the corporations stepped in. The police etc.. were all run by the corporations and it was not a good thing. 
If the government defaults and can longer borrow the obscene amounts that we borrow and use for the monthly stuff, the corporations do have the money and ability to step and fund things...
That would be.... interesting.
It is happening in small bits here and there already, but it would be a nightmare if it went to a larger scale over the next 5 years or so.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

ahh dang.... I knew I should've just bought that extra propane tank I was looking at the other day.... While I'm concerned about the potential ramifications I just don't think Aug 2 is going to be a one day game changer.... more long term slow decline.. it does motivate one prioritize preps stock up though.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Never a wrong time to be prepared. Most of those are routine for us now, but it never hurts to take a second look. 

Need to get dh some range time on the shot gun I got him for his b-day. He normally doesn't cotton to weapons of any kind, so I was pleasantly surprised when he asked for the shotgun. In the 18+ years we have been together he has gone from being a moderate liberal to a right leaning conservative, not as far right as I am, but I'm making progress!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

For those looking for a BIG SHOCK in this downward spiral this would certainly be a good chance to pull it off if thats the plan.

I could foresee this as a possible excuse to shut down the Banks,but I dont expect it,I will get a wad of cash anyhow,doesnt cost me anything to do so.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

chickenista said:


> These are all good things to have before August, but they hold true for any given day of the year. You just never know.
> 
> And I think that they will take us down to the wire and hold out until August 1st. Then they will pass some totally crazy stuff all tacked on and tucked in. The next month will be interesting.
> 
> ...


Very interesting thought there.....


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

#8-Birds would get sprouts and bread if feed ran out,then into a pot of soup if that came down?Easy to sprout a lot of feed in just a few days,dogs would get leftovers,they like that NOW,LOL.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Good list to look at, thank you. Most of these I have already...and a reasonable backup plan if the current "plan" fails. I just hope it all waits to go crazy until my hubby gets back from AK in Sept. That would really suck, if for some reason he couldnt get home. 

One thing I have found most people lack is water. I dont have as much as we need, but I try to increase the amount as I am able, until I can get a decent storage tank. When my pipes burst last winter and it took almost two weeks to get it fixed, that was the hole I found. I had stored plenty of food, but no water. Stupid me. Dont get caught with your pants down.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/obama-challenges-gop-compromise-debt-153234996.html

Things begin to heat up!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Ernie!
I have printed this list out- to show Hubby- I think I have him talked into a firearm for protection finally! LOL


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We're as ready as we can be. With our health, Social Security checks being our only income and, without Medicare for our $1,500 a month life-necessary drugs, we're goners no matter what happens. 

It may be in the last hour, but I feel pretty certain (well, I guess more like 'hopeful') they'll come in with an agreement. With over 42 million people on SS alone, the domino effect would devastating. If all those people can't pay their bills, then their creditors/utility companies/etc. can't pay their bills, ...... and that's just SS. Add in all the government employees, military, veterans, companies/employees under governmental contracts, plus all those on food stamps and other programs, well, it'll be the biggest mess we've ever seen! With an election year coming up, I just doubt it will happen. 

But then again, with everything going so blasted crazy lately and our elected officials totally losing their marbles with no ability to reason any longer, who knows! This could be what we've all been bracing/prepping for all these years.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya know....
If the guv'mint shuts down, it won't. Exactly what are we worried about here?

Entitlement checks will continue to go out. The military won't be disbanded. The roads will still be there. Goods and nearly every service will still be delivered. Taxes will continue to be collected, and paid out. So we can count on the IRS. But as for the FDA, BATF, SEC, QQLHA, RMNA, TA, DA, ZA and AA...? Who cares. 99% aren't even Constitutionally mandated anyway. 

So who might have a problem? Countries that have loaned money to us to enable our government's massive spending programs. They may (or may not) not get paid. And so what? They won't lend us any more money? Then thank God! Declare bankruptcy and get it over with. PLEASE!! And who is gonna foreclose? China will take over our National Parks? Maybe that's why they want us to cut our military spending? (See: http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...t-in-beijing/2011/07/10/gIQAb8z57H_story.html )

Don't pay our federal governors. The congressmen and executives. The federal judges and swat teams. The regulators and revenooers. Let them do their jobs because they love their country or let them go to heII. Once again. Who cares? I won't miss a one of them. They're supposed to be working_ for_ us, not living off us.


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

*Don't forget to get your prescription medicines filled. For you and your pets. I know that there are some pets, (dogs and cats) that take prescription meds out there too.*


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure you have decent shoes for walking if need be.And check your stock of baby formula if such is needed in your family.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

And pray!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

oy.
I will be (hold your breath) in Flint MI the first weekend of Aug.
*deep sigh*


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I have 2 weeks to get our solar rig going, and we have a heat index of 112 degrees here today in southern Indiana. It ain't happening while it that hot, because it would cause a heart attack for me, having already had a heat stroke. I can do a lot of it at night, so I'll make some progress. I just can't say I'll be finished with it. 

Otherwise, we are in pretty good shape. Have a cistern full of water, an irrigation tank full, too, at 6,700 and 2,500 gallons respectively. Got food, lots of it canned, and the gardens are going strong. But the meat is in the freezer. I do have a generator I can use until the solar gets going. 

Got an LP stove for cooking and a big tank of gas, good for several years. Wood stove and firewood stocked for heat. Kerosene lamps and fuel. 
got spare parts for everything, at least the basics, and I have a machine shop to make what I need. 

Our weak points are electricity and income, being on Social Security. I could re-open our farm repair shop business, if necessary. 

No debts, and few bills since we are old and retired.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I think a gov't shut down is abit of a misnomer. They will shut down non essential things. Police, fire,and emergency services won't be affected. Besides like stated above, the politicians are just out to scare everyone and to try and make the other side look bad. There will some lame deal made at the last minute. The middle class will end up funding most of it, so things will just continue to slowly decline.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A/C is absolutely essential if you live in a tin mansion in Texas. Otherwise, we are good to go. If the snakes and chupacabras weren't so bad around here I'd get some mosquito netting and plan to sleep on the deck.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

There was a government shut down back in the 80's I think. I can't recall that I even noticed or if I did it wasn't worth remembering. I asked dh and he can't recall what happened either.

Who knows what tomorrow will bring. The preps should be done PERIOD.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I need it to rain between now and August 2nd.
Not holding out much hope for that though.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> There was a government shut down back in the 80's I think. I can't recall that I even noticed or if I did it wasn't worth remembering. I asked dh and he can't recall what happened either.
> 
> Who knows what tomorrow will bring. The preps should be done PERIOD.


Government shut downs have happened numerous times in the past, however, most all of them have occurred only for a couple of days over the weekends.

This time, however, it comes right on the day of payday for all seniors, the disabled, the poor, government employees, military personnel, veterans, business contract payments, etc. It also shuts down Medicare and Medicaid - real life and death stuff there. 

The only thing running will be essential emergency employees like border patrol, air traffic controllers, police, fire, etc. All other government employees will be on furlough.

Plus, it's also more complicated and more to shut down than in all other times in the past. It's going to have serious consequences because it effects more people this time. Plus people are fed up with government and politians. The reaction isn't going nice nor patient.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

If the Greek thing keeps going like it's going there won't be anyone around to loan us money when they get it worked out. The whole house of cards is starting to vibrate. Not just here, but all around the globe.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

machinist said:


> Well, I have 2 weeks to get our solar rig going, and we have a heat index of 112 degrees here today in southern Indiana. It ain't happening while it that hot, because it would cause a heart attack for me, having already had a heat stroke. I can do a lot of it at night, so I'll make some progress. I just can't say I'll be finished with it.
> 
> .


Please take care of yourself!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

This is so hard. There are a ton of things to do that we can't because of finances. I guess we do what we can and pray about the rest right? There are so many things we'd love to do if it wasn't a money matter! Thanks for the list Ernie! 
What is happening the 1st week of August?


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

1. I always have a few months worth around here.

2. You keep your money in a bank? I let them cash mt checks and hold onto what gets paid to the bills. The rest goes in my hidey hole. The house it paid for. Check.

3. Truck tank full... check.

4. Meh. I'm not going anywhere.

5. Meh, I aint going anywhere.

6. There's a few boxes of ammo for what's in the rack. I'll dust it off.

7. Truck's always maintained. Goes without saying.

8. Just bought hay and feed. I'm good for about 6 weeks. 6 months if I whack my neighbor. (just kidding) (maybe)

9. I have wood cook stove and 2 winters worth of wood and coal. Check.

10. I'm always here. So are they. The rest of my relatives can go to he... um.. wherever.

I shoulda bought a generator to run my well.... Been meaning to do that for dog's ages.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

> What is happening the 1st week of August?


I dunno. Wake me up if things get complicated. lol


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

fishinshawn said:


> I think a gov't shut down is abit of a misnomer. They will shut down non essential things. Police, fire,and emergency services won't be affected. Besides like stated above, the politicians are just out to scare everyone and to try and make the other side look bad. There will some lame deal made at the last minute. The middle class will end up funding most of it, so things will just continue to slowly decline.


All those "essential services" are paid for by local governments, not the federal. The presumed (and not complete) shutdown will only effect federal services and will not effect SS, SSDI, Medicare, etc. It may effect medicare in that claims supervisors/reps will be out but that will not effect medical service, only the payment down the line. 

Way overblown.

The feds continue (and will continue) to collect taxes, therefore ongoing income.

The only ones who _may_ be effected will be those countries that our government owes money to.


Good Grief!


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Karen said:


> This time, however, it comes right on the day of payday for all seniors, the disabled, the poor, government employees, military personnel, veterans, business contract payments, etc. It also shuts down Medicare and Medicaid - real life and death stuff there.
> 
> *These will not be effected. Those checks will continue to go out. Medicare & medicaid aren't medical care- they're only guvmint insurance programs. All medical care will remain available to those who need it.*
> 
> ...


This is *SO* overblown it's pathetic.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

wvstuck said:


> If the Greek thing keeps going like it's going there won't be anyone around to loan us money when they get it worked out. The whole house of cards is starting to vibrate. Not just here, but all around the globe.


And I can't think of a reason why we would want anyone else to lend us money, either.

In fact the only reason they want to raise the debt ceiling is so they can borrow more money to pay money they borrowed earlier... and just spend a little bit of it on favored constituencies.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Justin, that's not correct. Social Security, SSI, Military pay, Veterans checks, Medicare, Medicaid, etc. will *NOT* be going out. 

During the last deadlines, there would have been payments but that's because the deadline would have occurred after checks are to be issued. This new deadline, of August 2, puts the shutdown _the day before_ payments - so they will not be issued. If you listen to the experts and politicians talking about this new deadline, it's the reason they are so concerned, coupled with the worst economy we've seen at any other time of a government shutdown.

Plus, if we default on our payments on foreign loans, it will cause the US dollar to fall further. The US has a credit rating just like everyone else and it will be shot. We'll be paying even more in interest to other countries. Stocks are going to fall. Other countries, who's economy is also hanging by a thread, are tied to ours. It's going to be a shot heard round the world.

Add everything together and it's a recipe for a catastrophe. Not saying there will be one, but it's sure got the highest potential for one. Then add to the mix the politicians who's lost their marbles, the crazy natural disasters that are sucking money like a straw, the number of wars we're fighting right now, and a million other combination of things we've never had before.....this could realistically be what will get the snowball rolling at maximum speed! Again, not saying that it definitely will, but none of us should be unconcerned; rather, watching and preparing while we still can.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Karen said:


> Justin, that's not correct. Social Security, SSI, Military pay, Veterans checks, Medicare, Medicaid, etc. will *NOT* be going out.
> 
> *What I have heard is that they will be going out. But who knows? Right? But Social Security, for example, is unaffected by debt or the debt ceiling. *
> 
> ...


Yep. There's sure a lot of crepe raining down on everybody, everywhere all the time. C'est la vie. (That's French for tough-spit.) 

I say let everybody get back to living within their means.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There is a thread started in Political forum where O just said he could not guarantee the SS checks going out if this is not resolved. Anyone is a position to find out if so, and give more information?


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

0bomber has nothing to do with sending out SS checks. He is demagogueing. 

Entitlements are separate and apart from the rest of the budget. They WILL be sent out.

He can never personally guarantee anything other than that he is lying and misleading. THAT I would believe in a heartbeat. It is the only thing I would believe.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

On top of all this, yesterday I read an article about the record heat and drought in 14 states. Entire herds of cattle will have to be sold because there isn't water or food for them. Initially this will cause a glut on the market and prices will drop, but because these herds will not be replaced for quite some time it will cause prices to rise substantially. Farmers are unable to grow crops because of the lack of rain, and those who have watering systems are draining wells dry to keep their crops going.

I think we all need to stock up on a lot more of the basics while we can, simply because they won't be as easily available before too much longer. Especially since we send so much of our grain to other countries. This drought is worse than the one that caused the big dustbowl drought during the great depression. It is my major source of stress at the moment.

Ernie, (and others) - do you have some ideas of what this potential shutdown can lead to? Thank goodness we are ok financially, and have been living well below our means for many many years. I hate to think what might happen to all the folks who are living paycheck to paycheck, or worse...living on government handouts and part time employment. I feel an uneasy sense of looming dread over the current situation.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Ode said:


> others - do you have some ideas of what this potential shutdown can lead to? Thank goodness we are ok financially, and have been living well below our means for many many years. I hate to think what might happen to all the folks who are living paycheck to paycheck, or worse...living on government handouts and part time employment. I feel _an uneasy sense of looming dread_ over the current situation.


Exactly what they want you to feel. They'll just keep throwing stuff onto the wall until something sticks. Or not


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> There is a thread started in Political forum where O just said he could not guarantee the SS checks going out if this is not resolved. Anyone is a position to find out if so, and give more information?


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol..._stop_in_august_if_no_debt_deal_reached_.html

Others with the no social security checks:
http://articles.boston.com/2011-07-...ophic-default-debt-ceiling-government-default

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0611/58026_Page2.html#ixzz1QtGhWgvL

A USA Today article explaining why:
http://www.usatoday.com/news/washin...-impasse-Congress-Obama-Social-Security_n.htm


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks Karen - some say Nope, but I figured it could happen. I read the USA link and the first couple of paragraphs explains it nicely.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

This is what makes no sense to me at all. The idea that there is no money unless congress raises the debt ceiling. How do we suddenly have money then?

The answer is, clearly, that we don't. But we can *pretend* we do. Our government is that guy behind the curtain blowing smoke and pretending to be the great and all powerful Oz but, is in fact, the naked emperor who actually can't even afford clothing. 

Wake up America. We may be in more trouble than we ever thought.

From the USA Today article:
"_If Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, unemployment benefits, payments to defense contractors and interest payments on Treasury bonds were exempt, that would be all the government could afford for the month. No money for troops or veterans. No tax refunds. No food stamps or welfare. No federal salaries or benefits._"

How is this possible? Who are those people who got us into this mess? And who are the idiots who elected them?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

The fed digitizes funds for the goverment to use. In other words fake money.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

*None of us* KNOW how this economic thing will play out,prep to your comfort level is about as good as it gets.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mightybooboo said:


> *None of us* KNOW how this economic thing will play out,prep to your comfort level is about as good as it gets.


Some of the best advice ever.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

According to McConnell the repubs will "do the right thing" whatever that is supposed to be.

I think it means they will approve enough of a debt ceiling increase to allow for the printing of more money but not approve new spending or taxes. Apparently the prez (he won, you know, and can do whatever he wants- he said so) wants enough of a debt ceiling increase that he'll have plenty of money to give to his friends and buy votes with.

We'll see what ensues.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> There is a thread started in Political forum where O just said he could not guarantee the SS checks going out if this is not resolved. Anyone is a position to find out if so, and give more information?


Angie, I found this. My understanding is that SS benefits are not part of the deficit spending...therefore, should not affect what is going on in Washington at this time. So checks should go out as they are suppose too. That is the way I read it...I could be mistaken. 

EXCLUSION OF SOCIAL SECURITY FROM ALL BUDGETS Pub. L. 101-508, title XIII, Sec. 13301(a), Nov. 5, 1990, 104Stat. 1388-623, provided that: Notwithstanding any other provision of law, the receipts and disbursements of the Federal Old-Age and Survivors Insurance Trust Fund and the Federal Disability Insurance Trust Fund shall not be counted as new budget authority, outlays, receipts, or deficit or surplus for purposes of - (1) the budget of the United States Government as submitted by the President, (2) the congressional budget, or (3) the Balanced Budget and Emergency Deficit Control Act of 1985.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, they talked about this on Fox, awhile back. They are using misinformation on this one.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Course we know that is such a scar tactic coming out of the WH.
No way will the SS Checks will Not Be Stopped.
And as far as saying Aug. 2 is doom day. That is also just a scare tactic put on by the few doom and gloomers that are still around. 
There is enough money coming in on a daily basis to get going. There is NO set Date.
Let me repeat that There is NO Set date for the federal government to default. That is far from the truth, and brought to you by the party that wants to Raise not only the Debt Ceiling, but also Keep spending more then they did last year. And Also Tax people even more. Baloney on the whole scare tactic smoke screen. 
Don't fall for this smoke and mirrors.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm with AK here. The US isn't about to default, nor are the payments about to stop. There is enough cash coming in to cover us.

Now if you live in one of the PIIGGS....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

InvalidID said:


> I'm with AK here. The US isn't about to default, nor are the payments about to stop. There is enough cash coming in to cover us.
> 
> Now if you live in one of the PIIGGS....


See once in awhile we can agree on things. LOL


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, I'm a doomer, through and through. But we all know the US isn't going to stop sending out SS and such. There's too many politico's that want to stay fat and happy in DC to let that happen.

Besides, if SS payments don't go out guess who else doesn't get paid... Hint, they all work in DC.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you imagine the number of SS recipients that would be marching around the WH and Capital?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Rocktown Gal said:


> Angie, I found this. My understanding is that SS benefits are not part of the deficit spending...therefore, should not affect what is going on in Washington at this time. So checks should go out as they are suppose too. That is the way I read it...I could be mistaken.
> 
> EXCLUSION OF SOCIAL SECURITY FROM ALL BUDGETS Pub. L. 101-508, title XIII, Sec. 13301(a), Nov. 5, 1990, 104Stat. 1388-623, provided that: Notwithstanding any other provision of law, the receipts and disbursements of the Federal Old-Age and Survivors Insurance Trust Fund and the Federal Disability Insurance Trust Fund shall not be counted as new budget authority, outlays, receipts, or deficit or surplus for purposes of - (1) the budget of the United States Government as submitted by the President, (2) the congressional budget, or (3) the Balanced Budget and Emergency Deficit Control Act of 1985.


2 things here. First, that was assuming SS would be solvent; however, now the government has used SS funds for other things, so technically it is now part of the budget. Secondly however, even if SS is not in the budget, it isn't that it's budget issue, rather that no one will be home to print the checks! :grin:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

oth47 said:


> Can you imagine the number of SS recipients that would be marching around the WH and Capital?


You got that right and I'll be one of them!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't forget that a large measure of how this current administration convinced elderly baby boomers to vote them into power was to scare them with the belief "McCain is going to take away your social security and Medicare" anthem.

Now they're beating the drum for the same sort of thing. "The Republicans are holding the government hostage!"

It is not above them to make pensioners eat cat food for a couple of weeks in order to make the Republicans look bad.

There is one way forward, as I see it:

Do not raise the debt ceiling. 

We're all here. America _seems_ to have the political will and we've watched recently as Greece defaulted and Italy and Spain teeter on the brink. If we don't face this beast down now, then when?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is from a person that has seen the true FACTS and FIGURES. 


> Bachmann argued that raising the debt limit was not necessary, and that the urgency attached to the August 2 deadline was an example of "scare tactics" being employed by the Obama administration to manipulate Congress.
> 
> "Experts inside and outside the government say that, if we don't raise the debt ceiling, we face the United States having to default on its financial obligations," said Schieffer. "Are you saying these are scare tactics? Or are you saying that's not true? How can you say that?"
> 
> "It is scare tactics," Bachmann said. "Because, Bob, the interest on the debt isn't any more than ten percent of what we're taking in. In fact, it's less than that. And so the Treasury Secretary can very simply pay the interest on the debt first, then we're not in default.


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/06/26/ftn/main20074492.shtml


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Government shutdown... no big deal, unless your dependent upon the govt. for all your needs.

Defaulting on loans? Bigger deal, as the worldwide credit market would be thrown a monkey wrench...

Obama committed a faux pas today when he said there is no SS trust fund money... what comes in today goes out later in the day. There is NO SS money... Read a townhall editorial this evening that made light of O's saying SS is a ponzi scheme... there is no ss fund depository.

Outside of the politics.............
#8, Texas is on it's own grid... seriously doubt if the Feds could shut it down...

All in all, we're good to go on pretty much everything...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Let the government shut down...I'm ready.


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like a perfect time to bring our men and women home from Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Karen said:


> 2 things here. First, that was assuming SS would be solvent; however, now the government has used SS funds for other things, so technically it is now part of the budget. Secondly however, even if SS is not in the budget, it isn't that it's budget issue, rather that no one will be home to print the checks! :grin:


Solvent?!?! Ha! There is no solvency in DC. Faggedaboutit. When 40c of EVERY $ is on loan we have no choice but to burrow deeper into that mountain of debt. Only a fool or an enemy would lend us another penny.

That said....

The checks are printed (those that aren't direct deposited) days in advance. Only arriving in the mail box on the third. Direct deposit usually arrives on the second, posts on the third. Also, DD is computerized and doesn't need that paycheck.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

NickieL said:


> Let the government shut down...I'm ready.


I'm hopin'.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Military paydays are 1st & 15th. Vets get paid on the 1st.

But then again, who says the checks will be good, if they default on the 3rd....makes you wonder if a bank that gets a DD for military, veteran, etc will hold off on crediting accounts?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am having my propane tank filled.
Found out that they raised the price .50 a gallon, before they filled me....because last year so many folks COMPLAINED about getting filled up "without being asked". 

So I am hoping they will honor the 2.50 a gallon price. That will save me about 350.00.

But I want to fill 'er up now. That and my small propane tanks too.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> oy.
> I will be (hold your breath) in Flint MI the first weekend of Aug.
> *deep sigh*


That's BAD. Flint is one of the most dangerous cities in the U.S. :yuck:


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I need to check and see if d/h's savings bonds he got as part of his retirement from the fire dept have matured. If they have, he needs to get his butt in there before 08-02 and cash them!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

We'll be ordering our new glasses this week from Zenni Optical. I can't believe their prices compared to the eye doctor's office, about 1/4 what the eye doctor wanted.

I have to make sure and pick up some extra dog food next week when we get paid. I'll also have to see if there is enough extra $ to get our spare propane tank filled too. I have to make sure I get all of DS's school supplies by August 2nd., just in case we don't get out SS checks.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I haven't read all the posts so I may be repeating someone...

A shutdown would not be the disaster the MSM claims it to be. We had a couple of shutdowns in the 90's. About all it did was create a problem for people waiting to get passports. Everything else just kept trudging along pretty normal. I was a military dependent at the time. Our paychecks were delayed, but the post commissary's let us do our shopping anyway. I forget the details of how they worked it out, but it was smooth with no problems. We could buy gas on post, food, clothing, and just about anything else we needed or wanted. 

Now to get down to some of the financial facts... They take in enough in revenue every month to not only cover the costs of the payments, but enough to pay the interest on the loans too. There is no danger of default UNLESS, TPTB make a decision to default as part of their political agenda. 

Many payments are on automated systems so they won't be interrupted. SS is one of them, in my state UE payments are automated, so are food stamps and other welfare payments. Nobody has to physically push the button to make those electronic payments happen. The only viable way to keep the $$$ out of the hands of the public would be to shut down the banks so the $$$ couldn't be withdrawn. 

Govt offices like the tag office shut down back then. The only reason I remember that point is b/c my license expired during the shutdown. They put out the word that all expired licenses would be honored as if they had been renewed. No tickets would be issued for any expired DL or tags. When the offices opened, they gave us a month or two to renew without penalty. 

When it comes right down to it, they will try to push it as far as they can for as long as they think they can get away with it. They don't want to shut down very long. They risk the people waking up to the fact that we don't need them, and are probably better off without them. 

So my opinion is that IF they let it go far enough to shut down, it won't have a large impact, and it won't last very long.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

DHS is known to aggressively defend Michelle Obama's turnip patch.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm ashame of all of you who have posted negative comments about our public officials. We all know they did not "buy" their way into office. We all know they arrived in Washington on their own "merits". :bouncy::hair

In all seriousness, I truly believe our President is doing what he can to "balance" the needs of all Americans. It appears to be his style to expect others to get beyond their need to satisfy whoever paid for them to get into office and focus on what "all" americans need, who can help in what capacity and the importance of our over-all good standing in the world. 

The game of politics has always been corruptly influenced by monetary means and always will be. Any attempt to redo this and turn our USA into the true democracy it purports to be will have far-reaching repercussions. With the entire world in various conflicts (nature as well as the rioting in various countries), the influence for riot here in America is close. America has already had some in several states; and it would not surprise me if it became worse. People are hurting and no "political game" is going to fix it. Only a REAL dedication to the "people" will fix it and I don't see that occurring! 

What will August 2nd bring? I have no idea! I just know that my family will stand against whatever may come. My trust is in my Heavenly Father; not politicians!


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm ashame of all of you who have posted negative comments about our public officials. We all know they did not "buy" their way into office. We all know they arrived in Washington on their own "merits". :bouncy::hair
> 
> *I can only presume that this was meant as a joke. But then it is offset by the rest of the post.... To whit:*
> 
> ...


Obummer is the most divisive, anti-American president in the history of the nation. He is more anti-American than Hugo Chavez is. His healthcare bill will both bankrupt our nation and the healthcare system itself. He has effectively nationalized more industry than Venezuela has.

And don't forget, "Did he who made the politician, make thee?" (With apologies to Wm Blake)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Justin, thank you for letting me know what you think.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> Justin, thank you for letting me know what you think.


My pleasure, I'm sure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard that interest rates for mortgages are gonna skyrocket after Aug 2nd, if they don't get something done.........

So I am hoping to close on a refi this week, at 4.5%, fixed rate.


----------

